# Work Experience Letter for Canada Express Entry



## Bisoux (Jun 22, 2016)

Hello,

I am in the process of applying for Canadian express entry. I have a question regarding work experience letter from my last employer.

The reference letter i got has the following,


Dates from and to
Position held
List of Duties
Full time work



It does not have my salary during this time and the number of hours worked. Will this be an issue ? I would like to note that i do have pay stubs for last 5 months of my employment and i have been with the company for 10 years plus. The reference letter is written by my manager.

Many thanks for your input.

Bisoux


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Bisoux said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am in the process of applying for Canadian express entry. I have a question regarding work experience letter from my last employer.
> 
> ...


Attach copies of pay slips to the letter.


----------



## Wirazo (Jan 1, 2014)

Dear Bisuoux and Auld Yin,

I have the same issue, I am from Peru, I hired David Cohen Attorney for this process, so they are asking me for a detailed reference letter, however, there is a local strict policy when it comes to issuing work reference letters, the only information that my letters point out are:

- Complete name
- Complete company details
- Start and final date
- Positions held (not duties)

But I know they are asking for salary, hours per week, duties, etc. Is there any solution for me to tackle this problem?

thanks in advance


----------

